# Langue et sous-titres



## wrestlingmania (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

si j'achète un film sur le store suisse, est-ce que les films sont que en français ? En tout cas je ne vois pas ou changer la langue, à part dans le menu réglages sur la page d'accueil de l'Apple TV ou on peut sélectionner une langue de film et une langue de sous-titres, mais ça ne change rien sur la vidéo.

Pareil sur le store US, films que en anglais apparemment.

Ensuite, pas de sous-titres non plus sur les films qu'on achète sur le store suisse ou us ?

Merci !


----------



## Queerasfolk (13 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est comme le store français, les films sont par défaut en français, sauf ceux qui sont suivis de la mention "VOST"...

Pour certains films, les deux langues sont dispos (il faut mettre le film en pause il me semble pour pouvoir changer la langue), mais ce n'est pas précisé directement à la location sur l'interface de l'ATV (ou alors faut passer voir sur iTunes sur ton ordi !). Par contre, pour les sous-titres, ils sont inexistants !

Sur le store US, tous les films sont en anglais, et c'est plutôt logique.


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2010)

wrestlingmania a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> si j'achète un film sur le store suisse, est-ce que les films sont que en français ?



C'est pourtant simple; les films sont majoritairement en allemand. Néanmoins, tu as une section FILMS EN FRANCAIS et une autre FILMS EN ITALIEN.

Il suffit de choisir où tu souhaites te rendre et de télécharger la bonne version en regardant les informations de fichiers à gauche en dessous de l'affiche du film.

La page des films en Français se trouve ici :
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewMultiRoom?fcId=401981170


----------



## wrestlingmania (14 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple; les films sont majoritairement en allemand. Néanmoins, tu as une section FILMS EN FRANCAIS et une autre FILMS EN ITALIEN.
> 
> Il suffit de choisir où tu souhaites te rendre et de télécharger la bonne version en regardant les informations de fichiers à gauche en dessous de l'affiche du film.
> 
> ...



Oui j'avais compris ça, mais ma question était de savoir si un film acheté en français comportait une bande son anglaise aussi.


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est multilingue, c'est précisé dans la partie gauche avec toutes les langues accessibles.

Si juste une langue est marquée, c'est monolingue. Ce qui aujourd'hui est une belle aberration malheureusement


----------



## wrestlingmania (14 Novembre 2010)

Ah oui juste, j'avais pas vu le langue sous l'image du film. Effectivement, les films sont quasiment tous en 1 seule langue, dommage. J'ai fait un compte iTunes US mais lorsque je loue un filme il y a pas mal de problème, c'est lent, ça bloque, ça met du temps à démarrer etc. Dommage. En espérant que ça évolue vite.


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de déterrer un peu, étant donné que l'apple tv est maintenant dispo chez moi, en Belgique.
Qu'en est-il des langues maintenant ?
Peut-on se faire un compte sur n 'importe quel store (par exemple chez vous) pour avoir accès aux films ?
Merci pour ces petites précisions


----------



## zorglub33 (24 Novembre 2011)

Ce qu'on se demande en gros c'est : si on achète un film en VF, est-ce qu'on devra le repayer pour le voir en VOST que ce soit ST Fr ou NL ou autre?
A mon avis oui mais alors l'intérêt par rapport à un BluRay tend vers 0...

Ex : je voudrais acheter Cars 2 que je regarderais en VO ST Fr mais pour mes filles je le mettrais en VF sur l'iPad ou l'iPhone. Vais-je devoir payer deux fois, soit presque 34 contre 20 pour le BluRay?


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2011)

C'est ça, il faut payer deux fois. Alors que ce n'est pas une contrainte technique.


----------



## zorglub33 (25 Novembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> C'est ça, il faut payer deux fois. Alors que ce n'est pas une contrainte technique.



OK, merci.
C'est ce que je pensais et bien que fan des produits Apple et impatient d'avoir ce Movie Store il y a peu, je n'ai encore fait aucun achat car pour moi les tarifs ne tiennent pas la route.
Tout juste 3,99 pour Casino Royale s'il n'était pas si mauvais.


----------

